# Goodbye



## GB (Aug 11, 2006)

I am off on vacation for a week and will not have internet access. We are leaving tomorrow morning and will be gone for about a week. Don't have too much fun without me and I will see you all when I get back


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2006)

Have a great time!


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 11, 2006)

Have a great holiday!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 11, 2006)

Have Fun


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 11, 2006)

Travel safely and have a wonderful time!


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

Have fun and don't forget to bring us all presents!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

bye bye geebs.  have a great time.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 11, 2006)

Have fun, and eat and drink to your heart's content!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 11, 2006)

Is he gone yet? Are you sure? FOOD FIGHT!    

Have a wonderful vacation, GB!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 11, 2006)

Have the most wonderful vacation ever!


----------



## Lynan (Aug 11, 2006)

Heres to a happy, safe and relaxing holiday!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2006)

_Have a wonderful time and spoil Rachel and your wonderful wife a little, then let them spoil you  Enjoy every moment._

_kadesma_


----------



## amber (Aug 11, 2006)

Have a great time!  Where are you going on vacation?


----------



## GB (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Amber we are going to Wareham, MA. We will be in a house walking distance from the beach. 

IC I plan on eating and drinking to excess


----------



## amber (Aug 11, 2006)

Sounds like the perfect vacation.  Enjoy!


----------



## MJ (Aug 11, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I am off on vacation for a week and will not have internet access. We are leaving tomorrow morning and will be gone for about a week. Don't have too much fun without me and I will see you all when I get back


 

Want me swing by and check on the house? I could check out the pool too. 

Have a fun and safe trip, GB.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

MJ, you, Andy, Alix, Michael, jenny, etc. are going to be working overtime for the next week.

Put that sun tan lotion awaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## bjcotton (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm with Half Baked, have a great time and bring us all presents  , well, me anyway


----------



## GB (Aug 11, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Want me swing by and check on the house? I could check out the pool too.


I would rather you check on those things while I am here so we could share a few beers and burgers


----------



## MJ (Aug 11, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> MJ, you, Andy, Alix, Michael, jenny, etc. are going to be working overtime for the next week.
> 
> Put that sun tan lotion awaaaaaaaaay.


Thats why we hired Kadesma! 

I'm sure GB would let me use his puter.


----------



## Constance (Aug 11, 2006)

Remember, GB...When you're on vacation, Time does not exist! Let it ALL hang out!


----------



## Dina (Aug 11, 2006)

Enjoy yourself GB!  Tell us all about it when you get back.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 11, 2006)

If I haven't missed you already, have a wonderful relaxing week!


----------



## middie (Aug 11, 2006)

Dang it Gb you're forgetting me again !!!!!!!!
Have you been home at ALL this summer ????
Have a great time !


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 11, 2006)

*Good One*

Have good time and don't forget us!!! Oh, that's okay.  We'll be here when you come back.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2006)

ANNOUNCEMENT!

Discuss Cooking will be opening late closing early for the week.  Sorry for the inconvenience but GB is not going to be here and, you know, we want to party.

ROAD TRIP!!!  Everybody, let's go to Wareham!


----------



## middie (Aug 11, 2006)

Shotgun !!!!!!!!!! *Climbing into front passenger seat* !!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2006)

_HEY,_
_wait for me!!!!!  _

_kadesma_


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 11, 2006)

Have fun, GB!!   Remember that there is nothing at home or work that won't wait until you get back.


----------



## corazon (Aug 11, 2006)

Have a great time GB!  Take some photos and show us your growing girl!  You'll be missed!


----------



## Corinne (Aug 12, 2006)

GB, your week will feel like it's over in a flash (to you) & seem like a long time (to us). My wish for you: that you don't sit in ANY traffic or have to wait for anything the entire week! 
Corinne


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2006)

Goodbye cruel world 
I'm leaving you today 
Goodbye 
Goodbye 
Goodbye 
Goodbye all you people 
There's nothing you can say 
To make me change 
My mind 
Goodbye.


have a good time outside the wall, gb.


----------



## wasabi (Aug 12, 2006)

I remember this one from James Darren-

Oh, goodbye cruel world, I'm off to join the circus
Gonna be a broken-hearted clown
Paint my face with a good-for-nothin' smile
'cause a mean, fickle woman turned my whole world upside down


----------



## DaCook (Aug 12, 2006)

Well if I haven't missed, have a great time with youwife and daughter!


----------

